
M/S Romanca - antnes2011
https://app.box.com/s/uuq9z0eaq41xcckoy7zy
======
antnes2011
The luxury mini cruiser Romanca is an large gulet-style ship intended for 16
guests in 8 cabins, but with the capability to free up another cabin for two
more guests. With a large deck area and spacious cabins, it is an excellent
choice for large groups. [http://www.gulet.hr/gulets-for-charter/luxury-mini-
cruiser-r...](http://www.gulet.hr/gulets-for-charter/luxury-mini-cruiser-
romanca.html)

